# SENUTI



## freedam33 (4 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour est ce que quelqu'un peut m expliquer comment marche senuti?
CAr je n'y arrive pas.
J'ai installer le programme mais je n arrive pas a transferer ma bibliotheque entiere et d un coup de l'ipod au mac. 
MErci


----------



## pickwick (5 Octobre 2009)

Tu auras peut-être plus de détails ici 
http://senuti.softonic.fr/mac
ils disent que c'est facile à comprendre !!!
il y a un bouton Copying pour copier de ipod ver itunes... certainement dans les préférences de Senuti ou un des menus.


----------



## freedam33 (5 Octobre 2009)

Merci beaucoup j ai reussi!! 
Maintenant mon probleme est d installer un programme de traitement de texte.
Je dispose d un du programme microsoft office, comment l installer? Je n arrive pas a lire les fichiers qui aparaissent lorsque j insere le cd d installation microsoft office!


----------



## pickwick (5 Octobre 2009)

si c'est MS Office pour PC cela n'ira pas.... il te faut MS Office X, 2004 ou 2008....

je crois que lire ces sites t'aidera

www.debutersurmac.com
www.rhinos-mac.fr
www.osxfacile.com


à comprendre un peu mieux le monde mac et à y prendre du plaisir


----------

